# What are your "winter drinks"?



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I'm a fan of trying new things. I'm not one of those people who buys the same kind of beer every time I go into the store.

What do you guys drink more in the winter? Any good drink recipies or beers for the holidays? Or just a nice drink that'll keep you warm.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Coffee, coffee and coffee! I can't stand the cold...

I got some Yuengling in the fridge that hasn't been touched because I can't get into a good beer in the cold.

However, I do drop a splash (rum, Kahlua) in my coffee occasionally. :tu


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Daniels with Hot Damn to taste!


----------



## NakedYoga (Dec 5, 2008)

My go-to beer is always Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, but in the winter I like to drink Newcastle.

But if it's not beer, which it often isn't in the winter (although it doesn't really get that cold here), it's my good buddy Woodford Reserve. Definitely warms you up on a cold night (or day).

On a side note, I'd never really gotten into putting a splash of whiskey in my coffee. Did it a couple times and didn't much like the combination of the taste of whiskey and the heat from the coffee. I want to try rum, though, or maybe Kahlua. Sounds great for a late-morning weekend drink. :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Scotch, lot and lots of Scotch!! Gonna pour one right now!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Gin and Tonic is a great winter time drink!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Iv'e got a glass of scotch with me right now.

I like Irish coffee! Bushmills and coffee with brown sugar and runny whipped cream!!!


----------



## lpsto99 (May 5, 2008)

depends what you like.If your a beer guy, I would suggest blue moon winter or michelob cask, for that maple syrup, wintery taste. Or magic hat roxy follies for that "ahh.perfect" taste


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

lpsto99 said:


> depends what you like.If your a beer guy, I would suggest blue moon winter


never tried the winter blue moon... is it citrusy? like the others?


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

Crown Royal on the rocks will actually keep you warm


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

For beer Sam Adams winter lager, it's different but I like it. 
I will give another thumbs up to the Crown Royal


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Crown, Woodford Reserve, Pendleton..... these are what I will usually go with on the liquor side on the rocks.

Jaeger and Rumplemintz would be my shot choices to warm up quick.

Irish Whiskey and coffee is great too. A bunch of choices with coffee. The Godiva liquors are awesome. The white chocolate rocks. Or try mixing cinnamon schnapp's (Goldschlager), Bailey's, and raspberry liquor (Chambord) together in a coffeee drink. The shot version of this without the coffee is an oatmeal cookie if I remember correctly.

I tend to stay with Stout beers when it's cold. I'll let them sit a little before drinking as I like them better when they're not fridge cold. I rotate between Guiness, Murphy's, Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Kirsch


----------



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

RUM.
But then again its also my summer .fall and spring drink also.
Rum is the "bacon" of drinks!:ss


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

VFD421 said:


> For beer Sam Adams winter lager, it's different but I like it.
> I will give another thumbs up to the Crown Royal


 I had some Sams Winter on Sunday, it's good but 2-3 of them are enough for me, after a while they get a funny taste. I like the Old Fezziweg Ale that comes in their holiday 12 packs.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> never tried the winter blue moon... is it citrusy? like the others?


I didn't find it to be citrusy...I actually was somewhat disappointed with it. I think the Sam Adams winter lager is a much better brew, but then again, I'm a Sam Adams whore.

As for my winter drink, I tend to gravitate more towards bourbon in the colder months. I still drink enough scotch to float a battle ship, and throw some tullamore dew irish whiskey in there as well every now and then, but for some reason the cold makes me crave bourbon.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale and bourbon neat. Eagle Rare 10, Evan Williams SB, Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek are alll good for the cold weather. :ss


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> never tried the winter blue moon... is it citrusy? like the others?


The blue moon winter brew was very very good. I dont really know how to describe it but its definitely worth a try

---------------- Now playing: AC-DC - Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution via FoxyTunes


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Andyman said:


> Iv'e got a glass of scotch with me right now.
> 
> I like Irish coffee! Bushmills and coffee with brown sugar and runny whipped cream!!!


:tpd:

Drinking some Talisker Distillers Edition as I type this...Nice and smokey/peaty but note so much as to blow away your taste buds. Warms me to me cockles (sp?)

T


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hot buttered rum!!!


----------



## HawkEye19 (May 27, 2008)

Hot spiced wine. If not that, barleywine.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Scotch

But I really love Sam Adams winter but mostly it's Scotch or Bloody Merry and a heavy hearty beer.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Bourbon Manhattans


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Guinness, Innis & Gunn (the new rum cask is great) and Fuller's London Porter (very chocolaty).


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

In summer I do Vodka Tonics, White Russians, and Mojitos.

In the winter I like, Hot Chocolate and Peppermint Schnapps, White Russians, Gin and Tonics, and Cider with Hot Damn.

Woogie


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm a wino, so just about any weather or event, it works. I love a good Vodka Tonic it's always good if you don't use too much tonic.

My drink I keep in the cupboard is, Starbuck double shoot (6oz, cans) two oz of Baileys, and 2 oz of vodka, I like mine on ice and as you can tell it's a large glass of goodness. I had one on the back porch last night, sitting in my bag chair watching the snow come down. I know, but I wanted a cigar and I can't open my garage door when it's this cold, it plays havoc on my drums. 

Enjoy,,,
Vinnie


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Red wine, single malt scotch, and darker beers. Although I have been on a Duvel kick this week.

Cigar Aficionado has a crazy egg nog recipe. http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1312377041/bclid1078629812/bctid1349535972

I made it on a whim and it's crazy. It's like drinking a liquid meringue cookie or something. It's just liquid enough to drink but it's light and fluffy like whip cream. As long as you have a electric beater and the superfine sugar it's not at all difficult to make. It will definitely impress people at a holiday party.


----------



## mrmoose411 (Dec 18, 2008)

The best part of Christmas is the beer. Sierra Nevada Celebration, or if you're lucky enough to live in OH, Great Lakes Brewing Company's Christmas Ale (dunno how far they ship). It's commonly known as the "crack" of beers around here. Rich, dark, subtle spice notes (not too many like Blue Moon), and it packs a freakin' punch, 7.5% ABV; good thing too, b/c it runs $11 a six-pack.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I am suprised no one has mentioned brooklyn brewery black chocolate stout. Great winter beer, especially if you have a fire and a cigar. Or in my case a fire (inside) OR a cigar (outside).

10% abv....sometimes makes me sleeeeeeeeeepppyy.


----------



## Patron (Dec 4, 2008)

TEQUILA....good tequila, and lots of it.:chk


----------



## exploretheozarks (Dec 14, 2008)

I always enjoy a good Schlafly, especially a seasonal one. The Winter ESB Ale is great on a cold night. They are a local brewer out of St. Louis; I don't know how far their market reaches.

Other seasonals I really enjoy are their Pumpkin Ale, as well as Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale. I always look forward to fall just for these two beers. I also enjoy a good Blue Moon Full Moon Winter Ale. I still have not tried their Pumpkin Ale though.
Man, all this talk about seasonals, I think I need to go out and grab a pak of Winter ESB!

www.schlafly.com
www.bluemoonbrewingcompany.com


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Something in a bottle,
Something in a glass,
Something that in the end,
Will put me on my ass!


Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

just finished bottling the last of this years hard apple cider.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

FWIW During the winter months I love me some Drambuie and Coffee. Oh so nice.

I also enjoy my Single Malts and my Rum's. My absolute fav rum right now is the Flor de Cana Centenario's 18 yr. Old. OMG it is delicious.

I have never had a rum so wonderful! :2


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

NakedYoga said:


> or maybe Kahlua. Sounds great for a late-morning weekend drink. :tu


I think you'll like Kahula in your coffee, I do. Quite pleasant.

EDIT: a shot of Evan Williams with my Yuengling, ahhhhh!

But try any porter, the local brew house (around here) does a fine job.


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Red wines, mostly Cabernet Sauvignon and Southern Comfort, not together.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

I drink Saint Pauli Girl Special Dark and Guinness mostly during the cold months. Sometimes I get the Samuel Adams Holiday pack as well.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

exploretheozarks said:


> I always enjoy a good Schlafly, especially a seasonal one. The Winter ESB Ale is great on a cold night. They are a local brewer out of St. Louis; I don't know how far their market reaches.
> 
> Other seasonals I really enjoy are their Pumpkin Ale, as well as Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale. I always look forward to fall just for these two beers. I also enjoy a good Blue Moon Full Moon Winter Ale. I still have not tried their Pumpkin Ale though.
> Man, all this talk about seasonals, I think I need to go out and grab a pak of Winter ESB!
> ...


Good reccomendations. Schlafly does have some tasty brews! They also have a Coffee stout right now as a winter seasonal.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Bourbon Manhattan with an extra cherry please!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

fizguy said:


> I am suprised no one has mentioned brooklyn brewery black chocolate stout.


+1
Just bought some more. Like bourbon as well, Knob Creek and Evan Williams SB. I'm starting to sample more winter ales like Sierra Nevada Celebration, Sam Adams and Magic Hat


----------



## fallguy81 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sam Adams light or 3 fingers of jack by the fire on really cold nights.


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

I just bought a bottle of Canadian Club 12 years at a great price. It is a fantastic drink!



Oh by the way - its a beautiful 28 c (82 F) degrees here at the moment  I love summer.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Bourbon, Scotch, or a Stout.


----------



## Southern Irish (Jan 25, 2009)

I go for whiskey, either Irish or Bourbon.
My wife, otoh, like mulled wine or port.


----------



## Velvet Jones (Oct 29, 2006)

Chambord (raspberry liquer) & freshly ground & french pressed Killer Beans Mexican Mayhem coffee. 
Yowza!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I find myself drinking a lot more tea when it gets cold - I feel it helps with keeping you healthy when you smoke - I'll drink cup after cup of it and will just add some water to a tea bag and cook it again. 

I also would drink whiskey I suppose... and beer, and red wine... but sometimes I like to give the alcohol a rest and just drink a ton of tea.


----------

